# Eurobike - Preise 2004 und mehr....



## Giebi (1. September 2003)

Hallo Bergwerker,

ich war echt begeistert von Euren Bikes in Friedrichshafen. Kompliment. Jetzt hätte ich noch ein paar Fragen zum Modelljahr 2004:

- Könntet Ihr die VK-Preise für 2004 (Rahmenkits und Komplettbikes) hier posten ?

- Gibts die Bikes jetzt alle in jeder dieser herrlichen Lackierungen (Braun, Blau, Dunkelblau,Rosa...) oder jeweils nur so wie im Katalog abgebildet? Aufpreis?

Übrigens, der neue Katalog ist brillant geworden!

Danke schon mal für die Infos!


----------



## AnthonyXIV (2. September 2003)

Hallo Giebi, 

danke für Deine Anregungen.... werden wir genau so umsetzen. 

Die Farben sind kombinierbar und sind ohne Aufpreis zu haben. 

Wer ein Bike ganz nach seinem gusto haben will, auch dies ist nach wie vor möglich, muß mit einem Aufpreis rechnen. (Je nach Aufwand des Pulverbeschichters).


Bergwerk Manufaktur - Faszination des Rahmenbaus

AnthonyXIV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

